#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  link de 50 km

## dallitonfox

estou efetuando um lançamento de uma cidade na outra e queria sabe, qual e o melhor modulo gbic sendo que na cidade estarei deixando a olt na ponta de ka

----------


## Bruno

> estou efetuando um lançamento de uma cidade na outra e queria sabe, qual e o melhor modulo gbic sendo que na cidade estarei deixando a olt na ponta de ka


ai depende de como esta a fibra se estiver perfeita gbic de 60km funciona pra garantir 80km

----------


## dallitonfox

qual modelo voce me indica para olt fiberhome

----------


## fhayashi

A OLT vai ficar 50km de distância dos clientes? Pelo menos os specs de todas OLTs que vejo, falam no limite de 20km. E pior, vc tem de somar a distância até o primeiro split a distância entre os clientes mais distantes.

----------


## dallitonfox

sim ira fica 20 km da olt primeira splitagem vai esta exatamente a 19 mais ou meno

----------


## Bruno

pere ai eu to pensando que é a porta de uplink 
não da pon 

agora nao entendi mais nada

----------


## Bruno

ex:
se vc for deixar a CCR que vai fazer o pppoe em uma cidade e a olt em outra e esta distancia é 50KM 
compra 2 gbic de 60km ou 80km e boa

----------


## dallitonfox

seguinte minha olt fica na cidade A e estou levando um link ate a cidade B por fibra distancia de mais ou menos 30 km por uma fibra de 6 fo sendo que minha olt ira fica na cidade A

----------


## Bruno

> seguinte minha olt fica na cidade A e estou levando um link ate a cidade B por fibra distancia de mais ou menos 30 km por uma fibra de 6 fo sendo que minha olt ira fica na cidade A


Jesus tu não consegue nem explicar a topologia kkkk

vamos la 

na cidade A vc tem o link a rb fazendo pppoe e a olt e quer atender cliente na cidade B através da olt ??? 
se for isto não funciona limite de gpon padrão é 20km salvo datacom 40km




agora se na Cidade A vai ficar o link a rb fazendo o pppoe e na cidade B a olt ai sim vc consegue

----------


## fhayashi

Pelo que entendi.

Cidade A tem uma OLT
Cidade B, vc vai levar a fibra, saindo da OLT e começar a abrir CTOs lá.

30km de distância.

Não vai rolar.

----------

